# Mp3-player gesucht: schlicht, einfach und mit Ordnernavigation



## Kreon (16. April 2011)

Hallo, ich weiß es gibt tausende solcher Threads und ich habe mich schon vorher etwas informiert, aber wie es scheint, denkt die Mp3-Industrie nicht mehr an eine aussterbende Spezies wie mich. Denn ich suche einen Mp3-player mit folgenden Funktionen:

- leichtes Plug & Play zum Übertragen der Daten
- Ordnernavigation  zur Auswahl und Wiedergabe einzelner Ordner unabhängig von ID3 Tags
- rudimentäres Display (nicht ohne Display, aber kein Touch-Gedöns)
- integrierter Akku (kein Batteriewechsel)
- gerne in USB-Stick Form
- wenige GB (1-2) ausreichend
- Kosten bis 40 Euro

Hatte bisher den Trekstor Organix. Würde ich sofort wieder nehmen, wenn er ncoh produziert werden würde.
Der Nachfolger Trekstor cebrax läuft leider nur mit Batterie. Alle anderen Modelle, die ich mir angeschaut habe, beherrschen meist keine Ordnernavigation oder sind für meine Ansprüche überdimensioniert.


----------



## quaaaaaak (16. April 2011)

http://gh.de/a460025.html
5min google...(auch wenn ich nicht musste)
ich denke das entspricht deinen wünschen, habe den auch und mit der RockBox ist das Teil 1a hat ne ganz gute soundquali


----------



## Kreon (16. April 2011)

Bisher bin ich noch zusätzlich auf diese Kandidaten gestoßen:

Sony NWZ
www.amazon.de/Sony-NWZ-B-152-2GB-schwarz/dp/B003LD80UK/ref=sr_1_2 

Archos 2
www.amazon.de/ARCHOS-MP3-Player-UKW--MW-Tuner-schwarz/dp/B001UE6LX0/ref=sr_1_2 

Archos Vision
www.amazon.de/Archos-Vision-MP3-Player-TFT-Display-FM-Radio/dp/B003A2ISN6/ref=sr_1_4 
http://www.amazon.de/Archos-Vision-...=sr_1_4?s=ce-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1302977112&sr=1-4 
Archos 2 Vision
www.amazon.de/Archos-2-Vision-8GB-red/dp/B002KAPCV0/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


Edit:
Wie wird denn beim Sansa die Lautstärke geregelt? An der Seite?


----------



## chbdiablo (16. April 2011)

Sieh dir mal die Produkte von Cowon an. Besonders die kleineren, z.B. der T2 könnten für dich interessant sein.#
Ich hab seit längerem einen S9 und bin hochzufrieden damit.

http://www.cowonglobal.com/product_wide/product_mp3_main.php


----------



## Kreon (16. April 2011)

Der T2 sieht echt interessant aus, nur wo gibt´s den zu kaufen?


----------



## chbdiablo (16. April 2011)

Hm darauf hab ich gar nicht geachtet, ich fürchte den gibts bei uns gar nicht mehr.
Auf der deutschen Cowon Seite ist schon weniger gelistet: http://www.cowon-germany.com/?page=products
Und laut Geizhals sind im Moment nur die großen verfügbar    Schade!


----------



## Onlinestate (17. April 2011)

Hab den Cowon iAudio 7. Ist auch schon einiges alt und nicht hübscheste, aber die Akkulaufzeit ist schon nit schlecht.

Edit: Hm, der wird auch nicht mehr verkauft...


----------



## svd (17. April 2011)

Heh, ich hab noch den "iAudio 6" und mag ihn auch gern.

So, vielleicht wäre noch der "Philips GoGear RaGA" eine Alternative.

Soll nicht so schlecht sein, hat aber natürlich seine Macken.
(Als leidenschaftlicher Pessimist zähle ich gerne die negativsten Punkte auf. Ich kaufe selten Sachen, die
gut sind, sondern nur Zeug, das so wenig schlecht als möglich ist.  Nee, nur Spaß.)

- die mitgelieferte Software ist grauenhaft
- der Player sortiert, wenn du ihm die Wahl lässt, die Musik anhand der ID3 Tags
- es gibt regional FM Tuner Modelle, die sich optisch und verpackungstechnisch nicht von den radiolosen unterscheiden.
- die Bedienung, damit er sich die letztgehörte Stelle merkt, kann gewöhnungbedürftig sein
- keine Erweiterbarkeit des Speichers 
- mitgelieferte Kopfhörer sind bescheiden

+ klein und robust
+ sehr lange Akkulaufzeit
+ Drag & Drop Funktion
+ Ordernavigation ist vorhanden (Ordner manuell erstellen, bloß nicht die Philips Software benützen, sonst alles weg)

Ähm, naja, falls er trotzdem in die engere Auswahl kommt, musst du ja ohnehin noch genügend Reviews lesen. 

Aber von den bisher genannten Teilen war der Sansa ja nicht schlecht.


----------

